# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Should I cancel my 2nd FUT?

## showbizdude

WOW I cant believe Im considering canceling my 2nd FUT - and honestly I dont even know if that's possible. Here's the thing - I tried wearing hair system since December and really I only started because the vertex was getting to be too hard to cover with Dermmatch. I wasnt taking meds. So after many consults, I could potentially achieve acceptable results with another FUT + SMP and/or beard FUE as filler. Due to the anxiety caused by wearing a system and fearing it would be detected, I've let my own hair grow back for the last 2 months and started back on Proscar.  I've gone ahead and made a deposit for my 2nd FUT. But thing is Im not comfortable going out to work with the way my hair is now.. its still not long enough to blend with Dermmatch. I've got an unused hair system lying around and Im thinking of putting it on behind my transplanted hairline with some dermmatch added for blend and going back out to live my life. Maybe its just I need to accept. But what to do about the 2nd FUT? I think the deposits are non-refundable. I was going to do it just as a step toward building back my own hair so that if I really dont want to spend on systems anymore, at least I wont look as bad... but thing is it may not resolve my crown issue until my hair is grown long enough.

What should I do? Keep the 2nd FUT as planned for December and get back to living my life by trying a hair system behind my hairline?  What if I start liking that and find it works? I'll have wasted 1000$ on a deposit for a surgery I wont have? Unless they can postpone indefinitely?

----------


## showbizdude

Never mind guys. I've decided to move forward. Only one chance at saving my hair. I'll do all I can before throwing in the towel.
At least after this I can gauge whether or not SMP / beard FUE is viable option. But for a while I'll just go back to using Dermmatch, which I've had great results with.

----------


## sarahjee

I think you need to think about it and to consult a specialist physician about your hair problem ,first you need to discuss about your matter then decide ..

----------

